# union questions



## knaack134 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, if you want to become an electrician a union apprenticeship is a good place to start.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Absolutely ...... yes ........ no ......... maybe ......... depends.


----------



## 0331 (May 18, 2009)

i go to a non union apprenticeship program now, iam in the last semester of a 4 year program which i feel is kinda ****ty, would the union be a better place to be, just want to work and learn more than what iam learning now


----------



## Mikeomo (May 7, 2009)

0331 said:


> as an apprentice would it be better to be in the union? where would i go to talk to someone, tired of the school iam in


If there is one thing I have learned while researching methods to get into the electrician field it is that you can not simply ask union vs. non on some open forum. By and large it'll get you is a bunch of union guys bashing non-union & visa versa. I suggest you find an electrician who is union, talk with him. Find a non-union electrician, talk w/ him. (take notes). Afterward, sit down, compare on your own and make your own choice. It's defiantly some leg work on your part, and you'll probably end up buying each electrician lunch, a six pack, or something for their time, but it is certainly better than wading into that fight... believe me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

No amount of school beats OJT and a good attitude with a wide range of job types, from residential, fire alarm, pipe, controls ATS/generator and on and on.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

salt, maybe.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Mikeomo except for the "buy lunch, six pack" etc. A good guy that wants to help you will discuss and help you with answers without needing a pay back.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm in a union apprenticeship right now and it's possibly the best gig i've ever been in, my whole life. I've worked some crappy jobs and seen some hard times man. This apprenticeship has taught me a new trade...paid me, made me learn new things and made me smarter and all around more useful a human being. I don't know about all locals but i know man pays me a small wage every day i go to school once every other week (provided i pass the test every time, which i do with flying colors) and has a progressive curriculum. i dig it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

> i go to a non union apprenticeship program now, iam in the last semester of a 4 year program which i feel is kinda ****ty, would the union be a better place to be, just want to work and learn more than what iam learning now


Sounds like you may be party to that -

"Smartest apprentice club, about to become the dumbest JW for 1 year club." No amount of schooling can prep you for the field. After the first year, you'll see it too. Steps are progressive. Check your PM.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

0331 said:


> i go to a non union apprenticeship program now, iam in the last semester of a 4 year program which i feel is kinda ****ty, would the union be a better place to be, just want to work and learn more than what iam learning now


 
Why do you feel the program is less that adequate?

Buddha: You go to Manassas or Landover?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Not to be negative and I hope your not a troll. If your in a four year apprenticeship and the last semester are you willing to start all over again in a five year program? Are you currently work for an IEC or WECA contractor and attending classes at the local community college? We are all interested in knowing why you are willing to bail after the effort you have put in.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

:whistling2:

Strange days indeed...


----------



## 0331 (May 18, 2009)

a few people that i have talked to have said that the union is a good place to be, from the pay to the benefits, just wanted to hear some pros and cons. wouldnt i be able to test into a higher year than the first?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, you can test up. In some cases carry over your pay if it's not unreasonably higher than the position you'd be taking up.

I was getting paid 12 within my first year and applied to the Union, they told me I could test up and carry over my pay if I showed proof of employment and pay rate with my pay stubs.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

When you talk to the hall, you could also ask about the ce.cw program. With experience you could go in thru that program if you do not want to go directly into apprenticeship. There have been quite a few in our local take that route. After they got working,several found out more about the apprenticeship and applied.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

brian john said:


> Buddha: You go to Manassas or Landover?


I'm down here in Richmond 666, I did not realize there were two school locations for 26. Guess I should have known,big area with lots of traffic. I grew up in Arlington.

Got a friend moving up that way and trying to transfer his apprenticeship. They place you in school in your area I assume? I think he will be living in Maryland.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'm currently nearing the end of the union apprenticeship program. By and large, it was a positive experience and I have few complaints. I'm not familiar with the non-union side - they have a rather limited presence here on the Oregon Coast, so I don't get to interact with them too often. As far as pay and benefits go, the union side might be a bit better (but no guarantees, it depends on where you are).

The IBEW is generally eager to get people to convert from the non-union side. If you call your local union hall, or local NJATC office, and tell them your situation, they will likely accomodate you and credit your accrued classroom and work hours accordingly.


----------



## Lightning Bolt (Feb 17, 2009)

*Hell Yes*



0331 said:


> as an apprentice would it be better to be in the union? where would i go to talk to someone, tired of the school iam in


Call Local 569 in San Diego 858-569-8900 ask for an organizer. 
www.ibew569.org or e-mail [email protected]. 

I am an organizer in Jacksonville, Florida now and it was the best thing I had ever done. If you join get involved!!!! Good luck. The JATC is the best electrical school out there.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Although I didn't go through a non-union apprenticship,I did atend a tech school for electricial.6 months 5 days a week 8 hours a day so the school hours are around the same as apprentice school.
I worked open shop for about 6 years or so,then organized in to the IBEW.
Been union for about 2 years now and have been going through the njatc program.What I got in tech school is equal to what first year apprentice gets in school.After that the classes get increasingly difficult.The program has alot of great teachers and some well laid out and informative material.
But like stated befor you need some real hands on and be surrounded by good electricians to learn the trade.
Most of the schooling you get dosn't click until you have some time in the field.
So far I been impressed with the njatc.The school is taken seriously and the failure rate is high in the first 2 years.Be prepared for aton of homework and lots of studying.
You only get out of the program what you put into it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> When you talk to the hall, you could also ask about the ce.cw program. With experience you could go in thru that program if you do not want to go directly into apprenticeship. There have been quite a few in our local take that route. After they got working,several found out more about the apprenticeship and applied.


CE/CW is basically a dead end...when one figures that out, then they will want to go through the "A" program.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats a loaded question.....! your gonna find guys arguing both sides of the fence. It all depends on your expectations, attitude, and in some cases a bit of luck. What ever you decide on good luck to you man.


----------



## Lightning Bolt (Feb 17, 2009)

That is what the JATC has is the OJT while you go to school and all you have to pay for is the books and put in the time. I think this what the industry is lacking (Training with the on the job training) Good luck with your new career.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lightning Bolt (Feb 17, 2009)

Celtic said:


> CE/CW is basically a dead end...when one figures that out, then they will want to go through the "A" program.


The CE / CW program is like the enlisted men in the service and the "A" Program is like the officer traing School. You have so many people out there that cannot qualify to go into the "A" program, 70% now that can't but with a little more studying can qualify, but doing the work. It is a Tool to organize more people into the Union to gain market share and helps the contractor be more competitive to employee more people, which in return turns into better pay and benefits not to leave out the working conditions.
:thumbup:


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

From what I hear the San Diego local is not doing well in terms of market share(actually very bad right now). You may have to look into the LA local, large local with good market share. Applying as IJW(intermediate, not inside) may be an option also.
Another issue right now is the economy, construction is down everywhere, the unions bread and butter is large new contruction so it may be difficult to get in anywhere right now, but IMHO still worth the effort and wait. I've ben on both sides of the fence and feel that joining 332 was the best career move I have ever made


----------

